# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Baudtec T263R1/T263R1U DSL Router

## mojiro

Στη προσπάθεια μου να παίξω με το SNMP του Baudtec T263R1U, παρατήρησα ότι το adsl Account(user/pass) μου, εμφανίστηκε μία χαρούλα στο snmpwalk...

Επίσης το SNMP είναι by default ενεργό...

Το συγκεκριμένο router το προμηθεύτηκα από την Otenet.

http://www.baudtec.com.tw/p_adsl2+%20router_t263r1.htm

----------


## commando

ναι αλλα εχει firewall οποτε εισαι καλυμενος απο τους εξω τωρα αν καποιος μπει στο subnet σου βλεπε χυμα wifi γενικα την εχεις κατσει οχι μονο στην πορτα του SNMP

----------

